# Catastrophic iPhone design FLAW!



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

The other day I went to plug my Etymotic ER4P headphones (woth almost $500 CAN) into my friends iPhone to check out one of his songs. The included apple buds hurt my ears and being an audiophile, I refuse to listen to them due to the terrible sound quality. In fact, as I'm sure millions of other iPod users do, I always use my personal choice of headphones when listening to my iPod. What comes next is extremely upsetting: IT WAS IMPOSSIBLE! The iPhone has been designed so that other headphones do not work with the device! I know that the new cord has a microphone to answer calls but did apple ever think that many users would still prefer to use their own headphones and simply remove their earphones from their ears to answer the phone? This is what would do EVEN WITH the apple headset (which i would be VERY hard pressed to use in the first place.)

How does this flaw even get out of the design stages let alone become part of a "revolutionary" device. Moreso... how does this make the iPhone the best iPod ever? I'm not even sure I'll be buying one now, I'm VERY dissapointed in Apple.

What a joke...


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

This is a known problem with the iPhone - don't count on Apple fixing it (since it involves the ergonomics), but we're aware.

Shure has a Music Phone Adapter that will let you plug in most any earphone set and gives you a mic in the process.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Overract much? Geez . . . Not impossible, as already shown.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Dood, where have you been? This problem was reported before the iPhone even officially hit the shelves. 

Also, the ER-4P is now worth like $150, or at least one can easily get a new one for around that price.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nokia has the "pop-port" for plugging in devices.

Sony Ericsson has the "fast-port."

What does Motorola have, the data port?

If it's a proprietary joke, it's certainly a joke told across manufacturers.

Some flaw.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Whoa! Catastrophic!!*


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

applebook said:


> Also, the ER-4P is now worth like $150, or at least one can easily get a new one for around that price.


Haha... maybe now... not when I bought them! :lmao:


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

milhaus said:


> Overract much? Geez . . . Not impossible, as already shown.


I wouldn't call my post an overreaction... and I havn't been here long, so that's where I've "been".

It is in my opinion that this was an incredibly stupid design move, and it is very sad that this company can get away with things like thissimply because they have a loyal (and sometimes brainwashed) clientel.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Poor design, yes. Catastrophic? Not quite.  Everyone does it, and judging by the number of people who still use their earbuds, well...


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

one of the definitions of catastrophic is "extremely unfortunate". This design flaw is definitely catastrophic with regards to this product's intended purpose.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Sean.Perrin said:


> I wouldn't call my post an overreaction... and I havn't been here long, so that's where I've "been".
> 
> It is in my opinion that this was an incredibly stupid design move, and it is very sad that this company can get away with things like thissimply because they have a loyal (and sometimes brainwashed) clientel.


The phrase "where have you been?" is more of a reference to..it being a well known issue, not just on ehmac..but all over the mac community. It doesn't refer to just not being part of ehmac, but more of implying that you've been living in a cave cut off from modern civilization. :lmao: 

But I agree with the lack of the regular headphone port being less than acceptable. My cell...given it's a piece of ****, also only has the smaller port for a headset. My cell can only listen to the radio..when having a headset or small port headphones plugged in. So...**** that!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Losing one's hand in shop class is extremely unfortunate.

Not being able to use 3rd party headphones is just plain unfortunate. Unless you lose your hand whilst trying to use them.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

This is a design flaw but not a catastrophic one because the iPhone is primarily a phone. Its ability to function as an iPod is just a very sweet bonus. If the new iPod has the same jack, then the flaw would be unforgivable.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I agree with Sean that it's catastrophic design mistake on Apple's part. Apparently it had to be done to make sure that headsets worked okay. 

The answer is to shave off a bit of the rubber on your headphone jack using a pairing knife and then they work fine. Sounds ridiculous, but it has to be done. Now my etymotics work fine.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Losing one's hand in shop class is extremely unfortunate.


because it would then be impossible to use an iPhone?


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Some one will probley develop an adapter soon which will solve this problem, and make a tun of money off of it.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Darien Red Sox said:


> Some one will probley develop an adapter soon which will solve this problem, and make a tun of money off of it.


There is an adaptor from Belkin. ebay has 'em.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Nokia has the "pop-port" for plugging in devices.
> 
> Sony Ericsson has the "fast-port."
> 
> ...


Motorola uses a mini-usb port...Now have a KRZR...their software is garbage...


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Motorola uses a mini-usb port...Now have a KRZR...their software is garbage...


Nokia as well is moving to the mini-USB and 3.5 audio/mic jack (similar to the one in the iPhone)


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Definitely not a flaw. A flaw is an unforeseen design error. Since Apple intentionally made the jack like this, it is not a flaw. It's like saying a completely sealed unit is a flaw because you can't access the battery. It's just a design irritant.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> Definitely not a flaw. A flaw is an unforeseen design error. Since Apple intentionally made the jack like this, it is not a flaw. It's like saying a completely sealed unit is a flaw because you can't access the battery. It's just a design irritant.


Man, you are one anal fellow. I look forward to your nitpicking each and every...um, never!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> because it would then be impossible to use an iPhone?


Hmmm. Close. It would be because you'd get blood all over your iPhone. And that would suck.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> Definitely not a flaw. A flaw is an unforeseen design error. Since Apple intentionally made the jack like this, it is not a flaw. It's like saying a completely sealed unit is a flaw because you can't access the battery. It's just a design irritant.


:lmao: love it...you are dead on!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

imachungry said:


> Man, you are one anal fellow.


Are you making a pass at me? You should know I am married.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> Definitely not a flaw. A flaw is an unforeseen design error. Since Apple intentionally made the jack like this, it is not a flaw. It's like saying a completely sealed unit is a flaw because you can't access the battery. It's just a design irritant.


Yes, but it's a CATASTROPHIC design irritant.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

From the perspective of the buyer who wants a conventional headphone jack, this is a flaw. What Apple intended to do is not the point. The consumer is who matters here.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

applebook said:


> From the perspective of the buyer who wants a conventional headphone jack, this is a flaw. What Apple intended to do is not the point. The consumer is who matters here.


I want the iPhone to do video out to my TV. Because it won't, does that mean it's a design flaw?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> The consumer is who matters here.


Perhaps you have a point. For this particular consumer it's a big issue. 

I suspect though, that for it to be a catastrophic design flaw it would have to create a...catastrophe. Given that sales seem brisk it doesn't seem to be such a big issue.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

If the iPhone has TV outputs that don't work, or that work only with a proprietary and low-quality part like the ibuds, then yes, that would be a flaw.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

If it's a proprietary port then it's obviously not meant for anything other than products that work with that particular port, therefore it is not a flaw.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Once again, you are analyzing this from the designer's perspective. The intent is almost irrelevant to a certain extent. For example, if a TV is designed with an emphasis on red colors that bleed, then to a consumer, the design can be considered a flaw or a shortcoming. 

All of this semantical discussion diverts from the main point.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

THE MAIN POINT IS THAT THERE IS A HEADPHONE JACK THAT IS USELESS TO CONSUMERS!!!

How is this so hard to understand? I can not think of ONE REASON that the case could have been changed slightly to accomidate this. 

Actually I can think of one reason: it would have disrupted the appearance of the unit slightly.

To be honest? I think it is like this to try and make people use the apple 'phones to save on warranty claims. I bet that there is so much sensitive stuff packed in there that other jacks (especially for on-ear headphones) woule lead to very high damage rates that would have to be protected under warranty (it is not abnormal use or product to use yoru own headphones). If it's impossible to use these other devices, it's also very difficult to damage the port. 

Just a thought.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Sean.Perrin said:


> THE MAIN POINT IS THAT THERE IS A HEADPHONE JACK THAT IS USELESS TO CONSUMERS!!!
> 
> How is this so hard to understand? I can not think of ONE REASON that the case could have been changed slightly to accomidate this.


1) The headphone jack is usable with a simple $11 adapter from Belkin.

2) The jack was designed like this because it has to function as a headset jack for the cell phone functionality.

Sorry you are getting so worked up about this. I guess ignorance isn't bliss.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> THE MAIN POINT IS THAT THERE IS A HEADPHONE JACK THAT IS USELESS TO CONSUMERS!!!


Another wee bit of overstatement. It does work, after all.


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> 2) The jack was designed like this because it has to function as a headset jack for the cell phone functionality.


I agree with this, it's a _phone_ not an iPod, if it were an iPod it would be called likewise. People buy phones to make phone calls not to play music (though that is a bonus)


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

hUssain said:


> it's a _phone_ not an iPod, if it were an iPod it would be called likewise. People buy phones to make phone calls not to play music (though that is a bonus)


That's so crazy, it almost makes sense!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> That's so crazy, it almost makes sense!


Make sure guytorontojr has the same touch of quirkiness and sarcasm.  haha


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Although this really isn't news (as others have mentioned), Apple's solution has been to sell an adapter themselves, as well as numerous third-party companies such as Griffin, Belkin and Monster providing the same.

If you were in the U.S., you could find an adapter at your local Apple Store (or order one online from Apple) for a few bucks. The _real_ problem is that being in Canada the Apple Stores up here don't have the proper adapters available as they don't sell the iPhone up here.

The new Monster iSplitter cable that is in stock at the Eaton's Centre Apple Store is marked as being "iPhone Compatible" (look for the "iPhone Compatible" sticker, as they still have some of the older ones in stock as well). The iSplitter works just fine with the iPhone although it's more than a bit clunky for normal use. 

Another tip is to look for the Apple 1G Shuffle Sport Case. It includes the Apple adapter that works just as well with the iPhone (since it was designed to fit through the gap on the sport case). AFAIK, the Sport Case adapter is actually the exact same adapter that Apple is providing for the iPhone.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Sean.Perrin said:


> THE MAIN POINT IS THAT THERE IS A HEADPHONE JACK THAT IS USELESS TO CONSUMERS!!!
> 
> How is this so hard to understand? I can not think of ONE REASON that the case could have been changed slightly to accomidate this.


Exactly right. 

Message boards are where people come to hair-split and complicate things. This thread's a primo example. 

Only Apple would make a revolutionary product like this and then put themselves squarely in the minority by making obsolete the headphone jack that 18 zillion people use every day. It's just stupid.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> I guess ignorance isn't bliss.


How does this make me ignorant? If anything it makes you ignorant... anyways I may just choose to use that Shure adapter, it looks like a pretty good product and may actually save me money in the end... it would turn my Etymotics into a headset for only 40 bucks. That seems like an accessory I would purchase anyway so it's not so bad. But still... come on apple.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

hUssain said:


> I agree with this, it's a _phone_ not an iPod, if it were an iPod it would be called likewise. People buy phones to make phone calls not to play music (though that is a bonus)


The iPhone is being advertised as a "multi-device". It's an Phone, iPod, and a PDA - it's supposed to consolidate these items. This could be a bad assumption on my part but the reality is that it HAS been advertised as an iPod by Jobs himself. He stated "the best iPod we've ever created" in the press release. 

Music playing ability is a bonus on most phones (if you are patient enough to deal with it) but on the iPhone it is supposed to be a feature... a selling point.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

applebook said:


> Once again, you are analyzing this from the designer's perspective. The intent is almost irrelevant to a certain extent. For example, if a TV is designed with an emphasis on red colors that bleed, then to a consumer, the design can be considered a flaw or a shortcoming.
> 
> All of this semantical discussion diverts from the main point.


Nice try, but no. I'm not analyzing it from any perspective but simple common sense and logic. You call it a catastrophic flaw which is incorrect. Would pumping diesel gasoline into a car that runs unleaded fuel be a critical flaw?

No.

It'll only be a matter of time before a company makes headphones that work specifically with the iPhone.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

*Drama queen!*

The world is ending! This major "design flaw" can be cured for less than $5.00 (which represents 1% of the value of either your headphones or the iPhone! Find an old apple weather proof case for the first yen shuffle which comes with an extension cord that fits perfectly and you are done. "End of world" averted!

Now breathe in/out relax and let life as we know it resume.

Cheers 
 
Guy


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Shave down the headphone jack with an xacto knife. Catastrophe averted.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MannyP Design said:


> Nice try, but no. I'm not analyzing it from any perspective but simple common sense and logic. You call it a catastrophic flaw which is incorrect. Would pumping diesel gasoline into a car that runs unleaded fuel be a critical flaw?
> 
> No.
> 
> It'll only be a matter of time before a company makes headphones that work specifically with the iPhone.


I think you'd need a "pump adapter" to do that and Belkin doesn't make 'em
another "catastrophic" design flaw !!!


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

I woke up this morning and wanted some toast. We are moving and our toaster is packed somewhere... so I tried to make some toast with my iPod and it didn't work! This is absolutely ridiculous! Come on Apple!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Jestered said:


> I woke up this morning and wanted some toast. We are moving and our toaster is packed somewhere... so I tried to make some toast with my iPod and it didn't work! This is absolutely ridiculous! Come on Apple!


Apple had some (Sony manufactured) batteries that could perform that trick, but they 'made' me exchange them for new ones...


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

MannyP Design said:


> Nice try, but no. I'm not analyzing it from any perspective but simple common sense and logic. You call it a catastrophic flaw which is incorrect. Would pumping diesel gasoline into a car that runs unleaded fuel be a critical flaw?
> 
> No.
> 
> It'll only be a matter of time before a company makes headphones that work specifically with the iPhone.


The definition of a "flaw" is any perceived shortcoming, which a proprietary headphone jack can reasonably be conceived as. Your analogy is illogical because for a person to assume that normal petro would work in a diesel car is idiotic. No reasonable person can expect Intel chipsets to accept AMD CPUs. A reasonable person should expect that a standard headphone jack, which the iPhone has, should not be designed so as to require an unconventionally long jack just to work. This is all about reasonable expectations. Many people perceive the iPhone's jack to be a shortcoming, so therefore, from the _reasonable_ perspective of the buyer, there is a flaw.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

applebook said:


> The definition of a "flaw" is any perceived shortcoming, which a proprietary headphone jack can reasonably be conceived as. Many people perceive the iPhone's jack to be a shortcoming, so therefore, from the _reasonable_ perspective of the buyer, there is a flaw.


I guess it's easier to blame Apple for their design, than it is to accept responsibility for being an ignorant consumer.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

If the consumer buys the product without knowing about it, then the blame clearly is on the consumer. We're not really talking about blame here. It's just that many of us don't understand why a regular jack wasn't used. I personally don't care, but when so many consumers are complaining about something, the manufacturer at least needs to consider redesigning it.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> I guess it's easier to blame Apple for their design, than it is to accept responsibility for being an ignorant consumer.


You obviously do not understand how to use the word "ignorance" correctly. How does critisizing a design flaw make people ignorant? Accepting it would be true ignorance.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

applebook said:


> A reasonable person should expect that a standard headphone jack, which the iPhone has, should not be designed so as to require an unconventionally long jack just to work. This is all about reasonable expectations. Many people perceive the iPhone's jack to be a shortcoming, so therefore, from the _reasonable_ perspective of the buyer, there is a flaw.


This is the point. Can we end this stupid thread here? The hair-splitters here will bleed this thing to death. You can't reason with geeks about design. Semantics will be their respite.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Sean.Perrin said:


> You obviously do not understand how to use the word "ignorance" correctly. How does critisizing a design flaw make people ignorant? Accepting it would be true ignorance.


Don't waste your time with this clown, Sean. Insulting is his stock-in-trade on this board. If we were all sitting around sharing a beer and he said that to me or you, he'd be taken care of rather quickly. Yet on a message board the smart ass has a permanent home.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

imachungry said:


> Don't waste your time with this clown, Sean. Insulting is his stock-in-trade on this board. If we were all sitting around sharing a beer and he said that to me or you, he'd be taken care of rather quickly. Yet on a message board the smart ass has a permanent home.


Thanks for this, I'll keep that in mind and take him with a grain of salt.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

*ignorance -n lack of knowledge*

Constantly complaining about the iPhone not have a standard jack shows a lack of knowledge as to _why _it doesn't have a standard jack.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

--please watch the language--


Thanks! 

Vex


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Not being called _ignorant_ would suggest one is omniscient. Too bad it's sometimes taken out of context, but calling someone an _idiot_ crosses that imaginary line.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

<deleted> sorry - didn't read this (nasty) thread before posting my question. appologies.
- d


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey sean  GET OVER IT!!!   

Morgan Figueiredo


----------



## ryanprayogo (Dec 21, 2008)

does this headphone problem still apply to iPhone 3G ?


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never had a problem and I play it through many different sets of headphones and cables linked to the aux jack in my car.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ryanprayogo said:


> does this headphone problem still apply to iPhone 3G ?


NOPE it was one of the major things that they changed with the 3G.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> NOPE it was one of the major things that they changed with the 3G.


All thanks to Sean :clap:


----------

